# suspend/resume issues

## zeronullity

I figured I would try the forums for suggestions before I spend hours recompiling/debugging.. as that wasted time can really add up over the long haul. 

 Any ways to my issue..  When putting my system into sleep using KDE sleep or pm-suspend which I assume is really the same thing.

The system appears to go into suspend mode with out issue.. it literally takes a second or less from the time I enter the pm-suspend command

for the power supply fans, cpu fans, etc. to shut down, then the power light blinks. However when trying to resume using the power button.. it just 

hangs does nothing. Power comes on main system but no video output and no power to usb devices. I have to manually hold down the power

button & reboot.

System specs

X8DAL-I Motherboard

GRUB2 /w Linux Software Raid 10 /w SWAP DISABLED  (as far as I know shouldn't be a issue since suspend pulls from ram & not swap like hibernate does)

Gentoo - current stable release 

NVidia video card

tmpfs on /tmp

Things I've tried/checked..

- pm-suspend from shell without xdm/kde/X loaded (same issue occurs)

- disabled irqbalance (no change)

- echo mem > /sys/power/state (same issue) appears to be kernel/hardware related.

- checked dmesg/message logs for errors  the following is the only thing I could find that appears to be related.. 

Sep 19 15:21:20 : [    0.601008] ACPI: Dynamic OEM Table Load:

Sep 19 15:21:20 : [    0.601498] ACPI: SSDT           (null) 006E2 (v01  PmRef  Cpu0Tst 00003000 INTL 20051117)

Sep 19 15:21:20 : [    0.604946] ACPI: Interpreter enabled

Sep 19 15:21:20 : [    0.605209] ACPI Exception: AE_NOT_FOUND, While evaluating Sleep State [\_S2_] (20130328/hwxface-568)

Sep 19 15:21:20 : [    0.605851] ACPI Exception: AE_NOT_FOUND, While evaluating Sleep State [\_S3_] (20130328/hwxface-568)

Sep 19 15:21:20 : [    0.606520] ACPI: (supports S0 S1 S5)

Sep 19 15:21:20 : [    0.606779] ACPI: Using IOAPIC for interrupt routing

Sep 19 15:21:20 : [    0.621876] pci 0000:00:03.0: PME# supported from D0 D3hot D3cold

Sep 19 15:21:20 : [    0.621921] pci 0000:00:03.0: System wakeup disabled by ACPI

Sep 19 15:21:20 : [    0.622251] pci 0000:00:07.0: [8086:340e] type 01 class 0x060400

Sep 19 15:21:20 : [    0.622306] pci 0000:00:07.0: PME# supported from D0 D3hot D3cold

Sep 19 15:21:20 : [    0.622356] pci 0000:00:07.0: System wakeup disabled by ACPI

Sep 19 15:21:20 : [    0.622691] pci 0000:00:14.0: [8086:342e] type 00 class 0x080000

Sep 19 15:21:20 : [    0.622845] pci 0000:00:16.0: [8086:3430] type 00 class 0x088000

Sep 19 15:21:20 : [    0.622859] pci 0000:00:16.0: reg 10: [mem 0xfbcfc000-0xfbcfffff 64bit]

Sep 19 15:21:20 : [    0.623008] pci 0000:00:16.1: [8086:3431] type 00 class 0x088000

Sep 19 15:21:20 : [    0.623021] pci 0000:00:16.1: reg 10: [mem 0xfbcf8000-0xfbcfbfff 64bit]

Sep 19 15:21:20 : [    0.623165] pci 0000:00:16.2: [8086:3432] type 00 class 0x088000

Sep 19 15:21:20 : [    0.623178] pci 0000:00:16.2: reg 10: [mem 0xfbcf4000-0xfbcf7fff 64bit]

Sep 19 15:21:20 : [    0.623321] pci 0000:00:16.3: [8086:3433] type 00 class 0x088000

Sep 19 15:21:20 : [    0.623334] pci 0000:00:16.3: reg 10: [mem 0xfbcf0000-0xfbcf3fff 64bit]

Sep 19 15:21:20 : [    0.623478] pci 0000:00:16.4: [8086:3429] type 00 class 0x088000

Sep 19 15:21:20 : [    0.623491] pci 0000:00:16.4: reg 10: [mem 0xfbcec000-0xfbceffff 64bit]

Sep 19 15:21:20 : [    0.623634] pci 0000:00:16.5: [8086:342a] type 00 class 0x088000

Sep 19 15:21:20 : [    0.623647] pci 0000:00:16.5: reg 10: [mem 0xfbce8000-0xfbcebfff 64bit]

Sep 19 15:21:20 : [    0.623790] pci 0000:00:16.6: [8086:342b] type 00 class 0x088000

Sep 19 15:21:20 : [    0.623803] pci 0000:00:16.6: reg 10: [mem 0xfbce4000-0xfbce7fff 64bit]

Sep 19 15:21:20 : [    0.623950] pci 0000:00:16.7: [8086:342c] type 00 class 0x088000

Sep 19 15:21:20 : [    0.623965] pci 0000:00:16.7: reg 10: [mem 0xfbce0000-0xfbce3fff 64bit]

Sep 19 15:21:20 : [    0.624122] pci 0000:00:1a.0: [8086:3a37] type 00 class 0x0c0300

Sep 19 15:21:20 : [    0.624173] pci 0000:00:1a.0: reg 20: [io  0xac00-0xac1f]

Sep 19 15:21:20 : [    0.624251] pci 0000:00:1a.0: System wakeup disabled by ACPI

Sep 19 15:21:20 : [    0.624598] pci 0000:00:1a.1: [8086:3a38] type 00 class 0x0c0300

Sep 19 15:21:20 : [    0.624648] pci 0000:00:1a.1: reg 20: [io  0xa880-0xa89f]

Sep 19 15:21:20 : [    0.624737] pci 0000:00:1a.1: System wakeup disabled by ACPI

Sep 19 15:21:20 : [    0.625071] pci 0000:00:1a.2: [8086:3a39] type 00 class 0x0c0300

Sep 19 15:21:20 : [    0.625121] pci 0000:00:1a.2: reg 20: [io  0xa800-0xa81f]

Sep 19 15:21:20 : [    0.625209] pci 0000:00:1a.2: System wakeup disabled by ACPI

Sep 19 15:21:20 : [    0.625567] pci 0000:00:1a.7: [8086:3a3c] type 00 class 0x0c0320

Sep 19 15:21:20 : [    0.625593] pci 0000:00:1a.7: reg 10: [mem 0xfbcde000-0xfbcde3ff]

Sep 19 15:21:20 : [    0.625688] pci 0000:00:1a.7: PME# supported from D0 D3hot D3cold

Sep 19 15:21:20 : [    0.625731] pci 0000:00:1a.7: System wakeup disabled by ACPI

Sep 19 15:21:20 : [    0.626085] pci 0000:00:1b.0: [8086:3a3e] type 00 class 0x040300

Sep 19 15:21:20 : [    0.626104] pci 0000:00:1b.0: reg 10: [mem 0xfbcd8000-0xfbcdbfff 64bit]

Sep 19 15:21:20 : [    0.626178] pci 0000:00:1b.0: PME# supported from D0 D3hot D3cold

Sep 19 15:21:20 : [    0.626296] pci 0000:00:1c.0: [8086:3a40] type 01 class 0x060400

Sep 19 15:21:20 : [    0.626372] pci 0000:00:1c.0: PME# supported from D0 D3hot D3cold

Sep 19 15:21:20 : [    0.626414] pci 0000:00:1c.0: System wakeup disabled by ACPI

Sep 19 15:21:20 : [    0.626770] pci 0000:00:1c.4: [8086:3a48] type 01 class 0x060400

Sep 19 15:21:20 : [    0.626846] pci 0000:00:1c.4: PME# supported from D0 D3hot D3cold

Sep 19 15:21:20 : [    0.626893] pci 0000:00:1c.4: System wakeup disabled by ACPI

Sep 19 15:21:20 : [    0.627243] pci 0000:00:1c.5: [8086:3a4a] type 01 class 0x060400

Sep 19 15:21:20 : [    0.627324] pci 0000:00:1c.5: PME# supported from D0 D3hot D3cold

Sep 19 15:21:20 : [    0.627372] pci 0000:00:1c.5: System wakeup disabled by ACPI

Sep 19 15:21:20 : [    0.627725] pci 0000:00:1d.0: [8086:3a34] type 00 class 0x0c0300

Sep 19 15:21:20 : [    0.627774] pci 0000:00:1d.0: reg 20: [io  0xa480-0xa49f]

Sep 19 15:21:20 : [    0.627854] pci 0000:00:1d.0: System wakeup disabled by ACPI

Sep 19 15:21:20 : [    0.628210] pci 0000:00:1d.1: [8086:3a35] type 00 class 0x0c0300

Sep 19 15:21:20 : [    0.628258] pci 0000:00:1d.1: reg 20: [io  0xa400-0xa41f]

Sep 19 15:21:20 : [    0.628339] pci 0000:00:1d.1: System wakeup disabled by ACPI

Sep 19 15:21:20 : [    0.628682] pci 0000:00:1d.2: [8086:3a36] type 00 class 0x0c0300

Sep 19 15:21:20 : [    0.628731] pci 0000:00:1d.2: reg 20: [io  0xa080-0xa09f]

Sep 19 15:21:20 : [    0.628812] pci 0000:00:1d.2: System wakeup disabled by ACPI

Sep 19 15:21:20 : [    0.629187] pci 0000:00:1d.7: [8086:3a3a] type 00 class 0x0c0320

Sep 19 15:21:20 : [    0.629212] pci 0000:00:1d.7: reg 10: [mem 0xfbcdc000-0xfbcdc3ff]

Sep 19 15:21:20 : [    0.629307] pci 0000:00:1d.7: PME# supported from D0 D3hot D3cold

Sep 19 15:21:20 : [    0.629348] pci 0000:00:1d.7: System wakeup disabled by ACPI

Sep 19 15:21:20 : [    0.629672] pci 0000:00:1e.0: [8086:244e] type 01 class 0x060401

Sep 19 15:21:20 : [    0.629745] pci 0000:00:1e.0: System wakeup disabled by ACPI

Sep 19 15:21:20 : [    0.630090] pci 0000:00:1f.0: [8086:3a16] type 00 class 0x060100

Sep 19 15:21:20 : [    0.630174] pci 0000:00:1f.0: quirk: [io  0x0800-0x087f] claimed by ICH6 ACPI/GPIO/TCO

Sep 19 15:21:20 : [    0.630600] pci 0000:00:1f.0: quirk: [io  0x0500-0x053f] claimed by ICH6 GPIO

Sep 29 18:37:31 : [15550.669467] ata2.00: configured for UDMA/133

Sep 29 18:37:31 : [15550.669473] ata2: EH complete

Sep 29 18:37:32 : [15550.743009] ata3.00: configured for UDMA/133

Sep 29 18:37:32 : [15550.743015] ata3: EH complete

Sep 29 18:37:32 : [15550.800547] ata4.00: configured for UDMA/133

Sep 29 18:37:32 : [15550.800553] ata4: EH complete

Sep 29 18:37:32 : [15551.058065] ata5.00: configured for UDMA/133

Sep 29 18:37:32 : [15551.058070] ata5: EH complete

Sep 29 18:37:32 : [15551.345522] ata6.00: configured for UDMA/133

Sep 29 18:37:32 : [15551.345528] ata6: EH complete

Sep 29 18:37:32 : [15551.635437] EXT4-fs (md0): re-mounted. Opts: commit=0

Sep 29 18:38:43 : [15552.351399] PM: Syncing filesystems ... done.

Sep 29 18:38:43 : [15552.368963] Freezing user space processes ... (elapsed 0.01 seconds) done.

Sep 29 18:38:43 : [15552.384564] Freezing remaining freezable tasks ... (elapsed 0.01 seconds) done.

Sep 29 18:38:43 : [15552.395600] Suspending console(s) (use no_console_suspend to debug)

Sep 29 18:38:43 : [15552.395874] sd 5:0:0:0: [sde] Synchronizing SCSI cache

Sep 29 18:38:43 : [15552.399429] sd 4:0:0:0: [sdd] Synchronizing SCSI cache

Sep 29 18:38:43 : [15552.399738] sd 3:0:0:0: [sdc] Synchronizing SCSI cache

Sep 29 18:38:43 : [15552.399825] sd 2:0:0:0: [sdb] Synchronizing SCSI cache

Sep 29 18:38:43 : [15552.399849] sd 3:0:0:0: [sdc] Stopping disk

Sep 29 18:38:43 : [15552.399961] sd 2:0:0:0: [sdb] Stopping disk

Sep 29 18:38:43 : [15552.399974] sd 1:0:0:0: [sda] Synchronizing SCSI cache

Sep 29 18:38:43 : [15552.400140] sd 1:0:0:0: [sda] Stopping disk

Sep 29 18:38:43 : [15552.449298] sd 4:0:0:0: [sdd] Stopping disk

Sep 29 18:38:43 : [15552.458736] sd 5:0:0:0: [sde] Stopping disk

Sep 29 18:38:43 : [15552.870588] PM: suspend of devices complete after 474.781 msecs

Sep 29 18:38:43 : [15552.870812] PM: late suspend of devices complete after 0.222 msecs

Sep 29 18:38:43 : [15552.871477] pcieport 0000:00:1c.5: System wakeup enabled by ACPI

Sep 29 18:38:43 : [15552.882687] pcieport 0000:00:1c.4: System wakeup enabled by ACPI

Sep 29 18:38:43 : [15552.893629] ehci-pci 0000:00:1d.7: System wakeup enabled by ACPI

Sep 29 18:38:43 : [15552.904509] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: System wakeup enabled by ACPI

Sep 29 18:38:43 : [15552.904550] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: System wakeup enabled by ACPI

Sep 29 18:38:43 : [15552.904591] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: System wakeup enabled by ACPI

Sep 29 18:38:43 : [15552.904733] ehci-pci 0000:00:1a.7: System wakeup enabled by ACPI

Sep 29 18:38:43 : [15552.915485] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1a.2: System wakeup enabled by ACPI

Sep 29 18:38:43 : [15552.915526] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1a.1: System wakeup enabled by ACPI

Sep 29 18:38:43 : [15552.915562] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1a.0: System wakeup enabled by ACPI

Sep 29 18:38:43 : [15552.915844] PM: noirq suspend of devices complete after 45.029 msecs

Sep 29 18:38:43 : [15552.916092] ACPI: Preparing to enter system sleep state S1

Sep 29 18:38:43 : [15552.942691] PM: Saving platform NVS memory

Sep 29 18:38:43 : [15552.942862] Disabling non-boot CPUs ...

Sep 29 18:38:43  dhcpcd[1751]: eth0: carrier lost

Sep 29 18:38:43 : [15552.944388] smpboot: CPU 1 is now offline

Sep 29 18:38:43 : [15552.946111] smpboot: CPU 2 is now offline

Sep 29 18:38:43 : [15552.947981] smpboot: CPU 3 is now offline

Sep 29 18:38:43 : [15552.958828] smpboot: CPU 4 is now offline

Sep 29 18:38:43 : [15552.973799] smpboot: CPU 5 is now offline

Sep 29 18:38:43 : [15552.988821] smpboot: CPU 6 is now offline

Sep 29 18:38:43 : [15553.003792] smpboot: CPU 7 is now offline

Sep 29 18:38:43 : [15553.005310] smpboot: CPU 8 is now offline

Sep 29 18:38:43 : [15553.005762] Broke affinity for irq 16

Sep 29 18:38:43 : [15553.006852] smpboot: CPU 9 is now offline

Sep 29 18:38:43 : [15553.008528] smpboot: CPU 10 is now offline

Sep 29 18:38:43 : [15553.009042] Broke affinity for irq 51

Sep 29 18:38:43 : [15553.010073] smpboot: CPU 11 is now offline

Sep 29 18:38:43 : [15553.015756] smpboot: CPU 12 is now offline

Sep 29 18:38:43 : [15553.026723] smpboot: CPU 13 is now offline

Sep 29 18:38:43 : [15553.032745] smpboot: CPU 14 is now offline

Sep 29 18:38:43 : [15553.034711] smpboot: CPU 15 is now offline

Sep 29 18:38:43 : [15593.455351] PM: Restoring platform NVS memory

Sep 29 18:38:43 : [15593.455934] Enabling non-boot CPUs ...

Sep 29 18:38:43 : [15593.455970] smpboot: Booting Node 0 Processor 1 APIC 0x2

Sep 29 18:38:43 : [15593.469532] CPU1 is up

Sep 29 18:38:43 : [15593.469551] smpboot: Booting Node 0 Processor 2 APIC 0x4

Sep 29 18:38:43 : [15593.483032] CPU2 is up

Sep 29 18:38:43 : [15593.483052] smpboot: Booting Node 0 Processor 3 APIC 0x6

Sep 29 18:38:43 : [15593.496556] CPU3 is up

Sep 29 18:38:43 : [15593.496583] smpboot: Booting Node 1 Processor 4 APIC 0x10

Sep 29 18:38:43 : [15593.528094] CPU4 is up

Sep 29 18:38:43 : [15593.528113] smpboot: Booting Node 1 Processor 5 APIC 0x12

Sep 29 18:38:43 : [15593.541578] CPU5 is up

Sep 29 18:38:43 : [15593.541597] smpboot: Booting Node 1 Processor 6 APIC 0x14

Sep 29 18:38:43 : [15593.555057] CPU6 is up

Sep 29 18:38:43 : [15593.555076] smpboot: Booting Node 1 Processor 7 APIC 0x16

Sep 29 18:38:43 : [15593.568560] CPU7 is up

Sep 29 18:38:43 : [15593.568581] smpboot: Booting Node 0 Processor 8 APIC 0x1

Sep 29 18:38:43 : [15593.582144] CPU8 is up

Sep 29 18:38:43 : [15593.582164] smpboot: Booting Node 0 Processor 9 APIC 0x3

Sep 29 18:38:43 : [15593.595725] CPU9 is up

Sep 29 18:38:43 : [15593.595744] smpboot: Booting Node 0 Processor 10 APIC 0x5

Sep 29 18:38:43 : [15593.609293] CPU10 is up

Sep 29 18:38:43 : [15593.609312] smpboot: Booting Node 0 Processor 11 APIC 0x7

Sep 29 18:38:43 : [15593.622856] CPU11 is up

Sep 29 18:38:43 : [15593.622880] smpboot: Booting Node 1 Processor 12 APIC 0x11

Sep 29 18:38:43 : [15593.636412] CPU12 is up

Sep 29 18:38:43 : [15593.636430] smpboot: Booting Node 1 Processor 13 APIC 0x13

Sep 29 18:38:43 : [15593.649970] CPU13 is up

Sep 29 18:38:43 : [15593.649989] smpboot: Booting Node 1 Processor 14 APIC 0x15

Sep 29 18:38:43 : [15593.663559] CPU14 is up

Sep 29 18:38:43 : [15593.663578] smpboot: Booting Node 1 Processor 15 APIC 0x17

Sep 29 18:38:43 : [15593.677186] CPU15 is up

Sep 29 18:38:43 : [15593.687784] ACPI: Waking up from system sleep state S1

Sep 29 18:38:43 : [15593.713990] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1a.0: System wakeup disabled by ACPI

Sep 29 18:38:43 : [15593.714031] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1a.1: System wakeup disabled by ACPI

Sep 29 18:38:43 : [15593.714071] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1a.2: System wakeup disabled by ACPI

Sep 29 18:38:43 : [15593.724391] ehci-pci 0000:00:1a.7: System wakeup disabled by ACPI

Sep 29 18:38:43 : [15593.724593] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: System wakeup disabled by ACPI

Sep 29 18:38:43 : [15593.724633] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: System wakeup disabled by ACPI

Sep 29 18:38:43 : [15593.724672] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: System wakeup disabled by ACPI

Sep 29 18:38:43 : [15593.779750] PM: noirq resume of devices complete after 66.166 msecs

Sep 29 18:38:43 : [15593.779885] PM: early resume of devices complete after 0.101 msecs

Sep 29 18:38:43 : [15593.780089] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1a.0: setting latency timer to 64

Sep 29 18:38:43 : [15593.780123] usb usb3: root hub lost power or was reset

Sep 29 18:38:43 : [15593.780171] pci 0000:00:1e.0: setting latency timer to 64

Sep 29 18:38:43 : [15593.780188] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1a.1: setting latency timer to 64

Sep 29 18:38:43 : [15593.780189] ahci 0000:00:1f.2: setting latency timer to 64

Sep 29 18:38:43 : [15593.780215] usb usb4: root hub lost power or was reset

Sep 29 18:38:43 : [15593.780232] pcieport 0000:00:1c.4: System wakeup disabled by ACPI

Sep 29 18:38:43 : [15593.780245] e1000e 0000:05:00.0: Disabling ASPM L0s L1

Sep 29 18:38:43 : [15593.780302] e1000e 0000:05:00.0: irq 52 for MSI/MSI-X

Sep 29 18:38:43 : [15593.780308] e1000e 0000:05:00.0: irq 53 for MSI/MSI-X

Sep 29 18:38:43 : [15593.780311] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1a.2: setting latency timer to 64

Sep 29 18:38:43 : [15593.780314] e1000e 0000:05:00.0: irq 54 for MSI/MSI-X

Sep 29 18:38:43 : [15593.780370] usb usb5: root hub lost power or was reset

Sep 29 18:38:43 : [15593.780398] ehci-pci 0000:00:1a.7: setting latency timer to 64

Sep 29 18:38:43 : [15593.780403] pcieport 0000:00:1c.5: System wakeup disabled by ACPI

Sep 29 18:38:43 : [15593.780416] e1000e 0000:06:00.0: Disabling ASPM L0s L1

Sep 29 18:38:43 : [15593.780478] e1000e 0000:06:00.0: irq 55 for MSI/MSI-X

Sep 29 18:38:43 : [15593.780484] e1000e 0000:06:00.0: irq 56 for MSI/MSI-X

Sep 29 18:38:43 : [15593.780489] e1000e 0000:06:00.0: irq 57 for MSI/MSI-X

Sep 29 18:38:43 : [15593.780522] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: setting latency timer to 64

Sep 29 18:38:43 : [15593.780588] usb usb6: root hub lost power or was reset

Sep 29 18:38:43 : [15593.780794] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: setting latency timer to 64

Sep 29 18:38:43 : [15593.780852] usb usb7: root hub lost power or was reset

Sep 29 18:38:43 : [15593.780990] ehci-pci 0000:00:1d.7: setting latency timer to 64

Sep 29 18:38:43 : [15593.781049] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: setting latency timer to 64

Sep 29 18:38:43 : [15593.781091] usb usb8: root hub lost power or was reset

Sep 29 18:38:43 : [15593.786207] Audigy2 value: Special config.

Sep 29 18:38:43 : [15594.086554] ata1: SATA link up 1.5 Gbps (SStatus 113 SControl 300)

Sep 29 18:38:43 : [15594.087500] ata2: SATA link up 3.0 Gbps (SStatus 123 SControl 300)

Sep 29 18:38:43 : [15594.087868] ata1.00: configured for UDMA/100

Sep 29 18:38:43 : [15594.089735] ata2.00: configured for UDMA/133

Sep 29 18:38:43 : [15594.092428] ata5: SATA link up 1.5 Gbps (SStatus 113 SControl 300)

Sep 29 18:38:43 : [15594.093506] ata4: SATA link up 3.0 Gbps (SStatus 123 SControl 300)

Sep 29 18:38:43 : [15594.095338] ata4.00: configured for UDMA/133

Sep 29 18:38:43 : [15594.099221] ata3.00: configured for UDMA/133

Sep 29 18:38:43 : [15594.101524] sd 1:0:0:0: [sda] Starting disk

Sep 29 18:38:43 : [15594.102423] usb 7-2: reset full-speed USB device number 3 using uhci_hcd

Sep 29 18:38:43 : [15594.107597] sd 3:0:0:0: [sdc] Starting disk

Sep 29 18:38:43 : [15594.110559] sd 2:0:0:0: [sdb] Starting disk

Sep 29 18:38:43 : [15594.479443] usb 7-1: reset low-speed USB device number 2 using uhci_hcd

Sep 29 18:38:43 : [15595.519306] e1000e: eth0 NIC Link is Up 100 Mbps Full Duplex, Flow Control: Rx/Tx

Sep 29 18:38:43 : [15595.519843] e1000e 0000:05:00.0 eth0: 10/100 speed: disabling TSO

Sep 29 18:38:43 : [15597.838185] NVRM: GPU at 0000:03:00: GPU-6b7bece5-e3f2-3711-3542-7e773c5e11ea

Sep 29 18:38:43 : [15597.838187] NVRM: Xid (0000:03:00): 62, !06e6(1840)

Sep 29 18:38:43 : [15599.093626] ata5.00: qc timeout (cmd 0x27)

Sep 29 18:38:43 : [15599.093632] ata5.00: failed to read native max address (err_mask=0x4)

Sep 29 18:38:43 : [15599.093633] ata5.00: HPA support seems broken, skipping HPA handling

Sep 29 18:38:43 : [15599.093634] ata5.00: revalidation failed (errno=-5)

Sep 29 18:38:43 : [15599.097627] ata6.00: qc timeout (cmd 0x27)

Sep 29 18:38:43 : [15599.097633] ata6.00: failed to read native max address (err_mask=0x4)

Sep 29 18:38:43 : [15599.097634] ata6.00: HPA support seems broken, skipping HPA handling

Sep 29 18:38:43 : [15599.097635] ata6.00: revalidation failed (errno=-5)

Sep 29 18:38:43 : [15601.698828] ata6: SATA link up 1.5 Gbps (SStatus 113 SControl 300)

Sep 29 18:38:43 : [15601.746743] ata5: SATA link up 1.5 Gbps (SStatus 113 SControl 300)

Sep 29 18:38:43 : [15601.973286] ata5.00: configured for UDMA/133

Sep 29 18:38:43 : [15601.977134] ata6.00: configured for UDMA/133

Sep 29 18:38:43 : [15602.041860] sd 4:0:0:0: [sdd] Starting disk

Sep 29 18:38:43 : [15602.061839] sd 5:0:0:0: [sde] Starting disk

Sep 29 18:38:43 : [15622.935100] PM: resume of devices complete after 29154.192 msecs

Sep 29 18:38:43 : [15622.935471] Restarting tasks ... done.

Sep 29 18:38:43  dhcpcd[1751]: eth0: carrier acquired

Sep 29 18:38:43  dhcpcd[1751]: eth0: sending IPv6 Router Solicitation

Sep 29 18:38:43  dhcpcd[1751]: eth0: rebinding lease of 192.x.x.x

Sep 29 18:38:43  dhcpcd[1751]: eth0: acknowledged 192.x.x.x from 192.x.x.x

Sep 29 18:38:43  dhcpcd[1751]: eth0: checking for 192.x.x.x.x

Sep 29 18:38:43 : [15623.122710] ata2.00: configured for UDMA/133

Sep 29 18:38:43 : [15623.122715] ata2: EH complete

Sep 29 18:38:43 : [15623.182962] ata3.00: configured for UDMA/133

Sep 29 18:38:43 : [15623.182965] ata3: EH complete

Sep 29 18:38:43 : [15623.263947] ata4.00: configured for UDMA/133

Sep 29 18:38:43 : [15623.263951] ata4: EH complete

Sep 29 18:38:44 : [15623.773170] ata5.00: configured for UDMA/133

Sep 29 18:38:44 : [15623.773177] ata5: EH complete

Sep 29 18:38:44 : [15624.368547] ata6.00: configured for UDMA/133

Sep 29 18:38:44 : [15624.368550] ata6: EH complete

Sep 29 18:38:45 : [15624.593478] EXT4-fs (md0): re-mounted. Opts: commit=0

Sep 29 18:38:47 dhcpcd[1751]: eth0: sending IPv6 Router Solicitation

Sep 29 18:38:48 dhcpcd[1751]: eth0: leased 192.x.x.x.x for 86400 seconds

Sep 29 18:38:51 dhcpcd[1751]: eth0: sending IPv6 Router Solicitation

Sep 29 18:38:55 dhcpcd[1751]: eth0: sending IPv6 Router Solicitation

Sep 29 18:38:55 dhcpcd[1751]: eth0: no IPv6 Routers available

Sep 29 18:39:17 su[32102]: pam_unix(su:session): session closed for user xxxxx

Sep 29 18:39:17 polkitd[2347]: Unregistered Authentication Agent for unix-session:/org/freedesktop/ConsoleKit/Session1 (system bus name :1.22, object path /org/kde/PolicyKit1/AuthenticationAgent, locale C) (disconnected from bus)

Sep 29 18:39:17 kdm[2233]: X server for display :0 terminated unexpectedly

Sep 29 18:39:17 kdm: :0[2268]: pam_unix(kde:session): session closed for user

Sep 29 18:39:17 : [15656.896379] nvidia 0000:03:00.0: irq 58 for MSI/MSI-X

Sep 29 18:39:17 su[32106]: pam_unix(su:session): session closed for user xxxxx

I haven't been able to make heads or tails out of it..  resume appears to load up to the point of a X crash?  However even just using the console without X loaded same thing, no video or usb power.. Perhaps I need to compile drivers as modules and use the resume module feature of pm-utils?Last edited by zeronullity on Thu Oct 17, 2013 8:56 am; edited 4 times in total

----------

## zeronullity

Update:

Another test..

 dmesg > dmesg_before; echo mem > /sys/power/state; dmesg > dmesg_after

Creates dmesg_before but not dmesg_after.. which is a bit odd given the previous log making it to X before terminating, which I wouldn't have caught

if I hadn't had debug enabled for another issue in the past.. which is no longer currently enabled. May have to re-enable it once again to solve this issue.

And another..

Manually changed mode from auto to both S1 & S3 in bios.. no change, same issue occurs except in S1 mode the power/fans stay on.

Checked for memory hole fix in bios since I know it can cause issues with suspend on some 64-bit bios machines.. no option in bios.

I'll do more testing with debugging enabled later, it's just so time consuming..  takes 30 seconds just to get to post on a SMP machine.. and thats with quick boot enabled. Not to mention my raid wants

to rebuild itself every time suspend fails to resume. So doing shots in the dark with no clear indicators is a real pain to say the least.

----------

## zeronullity

Update:

I did a pm_trace.

sync && echo 1 > /sys/power/pm_trace && pm-suspend

the only information I got from it was "hash matches port 3"  

I have no idea what that means or if it's related to my problem.

Also I hooked up a ps/2 keyboard, disabled "almost" every driver in the kernel.. i2c,sound,usb controller,ethernet,cpufreq,  etc. except for ahci sata. (same issue occurs)

However with the ps/2 keyboard after doing a resume from suspend the ps/2 keyboard flashes numlock & scrolllock constantly which does not occur on the usb keyboard.

Which I guess is normal for a hardware lockup.

I tried changing Modern/Legacy ordering in bios. [same results]

Other then trying a power daemon instead of kernel control not sure what else I can do.

I'm thinking this issue is related to SSDT/DSDT and the first acpi errors.. It list that my machine only supports S0 S1 S5 which is false it also supports S3/S4.

Update: SSDT now shows the correct information far as S3.. I think this is due to a change I made in the bios from auto mode to manual S1/S3. Still no changes however same problem occurs, kernel panic/no video /no usb power.

[    0.562555] ACPI: EC: Look up EC in DSDT

[    0.563505] ACPI: Executed 1 blocks of module-level executable AML code

[    0.569864] ACPI: SSDT 00000000bf79e1e0 02774 (v01 DpgPmm  P001Ist 00000011 INTL 20051117)

[    0.570896] ACPI: Dynamic OEM Table Load:

[    0.571361] ACPI: SSDT           (null) 02774 (v01 DpgPmm  P001Ist 00000011 INTL 20051117)

[    0.572115] ACPI: SSDT 00000000bf7a0960 00961 (v01  PmRef  P001Cst 00003001 INTL 20051117)

[    0.572990] ACPI: Dynamic OEM Table Load:

[    0.573451] ACPI: SSDT           (null) 00961 (v01  PmRef  P001Cst 00003001 INTL 20051117)

[    0.575207] ACPI: SSDT 00000000bf7a12d0 006E2 (v01  PmRef  Cpu0Tst 00003000 INTL 20051117)

[    0.576150] ACPI: Dynamic OEM Table Load:

[    0.576613] ACPI: SSDT           (null) 006E2 (v01  PmRef  Cpu0Tst 00003000 INTL 20051117)

[    0.579587] ACPI: Interpreter enabled

[    0.579855] ACPI Exception: AE_NOT_FOUND, While evaluating Sleep State [\_S1_] (20130328/hwxface-568)

[    0.580477] ACPI Exception: AE_NOT_FOUND, While evaluating Sleep State [\_S2_] (20130328/hwxface-568)

[    0.581101] ACPI: (supports S0 S3 S5)

[    0.581361] ACPI: Using IOAPIC for interrupt routing

[    0.581702] PCI: Using host bridge windows from ACPI; if necessary, use "pci=nocrs" and report a bug

----------

## Hu

Flashing LEDs can indicate a kernel panic.  Are you using the proprietary nVidia drivers?

----------

## zeronullity

As far as I know it's not directly related to the NVidia driver.. as it happens in console mode without X running.

But I do use NVidia driver from nvidia.com, as the NVidia module compiled from Gentoo has always had various issues in the past. 

I don't recall if it was the lack of 32 bit support or overall functionality. I can try clearing out the driver but it shouldn't be a issue.. as I only have

VGA 16 enabled in the kernel..  And yes it's most likely is a kernel panic/hardware error, as I stated above. There is not much difference between the two

other then a kernel panic means it has loaded part of the kernel.. which could be failed due to lack of  hw support from the kernel or a hardware error. 

And if a hardware error perhaps it didn't load the kernel at all or it's not still preloaded in ram/cpu.

I may need to disable my NVidia card and enable onboard video as I'm currently using a Dual DVI monitor.. and test it with a standard VGA monitor.. perhaps I can

at least see the error.. but I have my doubts that it has to do with NVidia card.

----------

## Hu

Please reproduce the kernel panic with an untainted kernel.

----------

## zeronullity

This has already been done when I first said I recompiled the kernel without extra drivers etc..

As when making major changes to the kernel the NVidia module will not load during startup unless re-installed.

But to confirm I uninstalled the drivers.. checked /var/log no mention of nvidia.. and the only taint message

is the one that says the kernel is NOT tainted. I'm fully aware of NVidia PM bugs in the past, no way I would leave

that module loaded during testing. And yes the same results occur with a untainted kernel. At this point I only know 

two more options to try.. try another OS sleep like windows to see if another similar problem occurs.. and to disable nvidia card

& enable onboard video with a VGA monitor to see if I can get any video output during kernel panic/system halt. It's just

so time consuming.. must power down system and change dip switches..  Also I've tried suspending in single user mode with same results.

If you have any other suggestions I haven't already tried, I'd be glad to hear them.. but I think I've covered most of the basic stuff already. 

However it only takes one setting in the bios or kernel to be overlooked or bugged.

----------

## zeronullity

Update:

I was able to get a hash match from pm_trace, not sure if it's a false positive though..

Host bridge: Intel Corporation Xeon 5500/Core i7 Integrated Memory Controller RAS Registers (rev 05)

Which sounds like my memory controller on my Low-Voltage Xeon CPU or froze right after.

I'm going to try disabling idle drivers, which I'm not sure if I did when I removed cpufreq.. 

this time I'm going to try to run the kernel as bare as possible and disable all unneeded HW in the bios.

As of yet I couldn't find a proper VGA card to test, as I forgot my system doesn't have onboard video.. 

I was thinking of an older system.

I tested with a VGA monitor instead of Dual DVI on the same video card and got the same results.

I might at some point try to remove all cards from the system & try with remote access to try to

narrow down the issue. I've also tried no_crs at boot time with out any change.

I think the first logs I posted are partially useless because I think I had the system in S1 mode at the time.

And I'm troubleshooting for S3.

----------

## zeronullity

All of my devices on the system are reporting the following information for /sys/ power attributes.

cat: autosuspend_delay_ms: Input/output error

cat runtime_status  

Unsupported

cat runtime_suspended_time

0

cat runtime_active_time

0

All devices (over 100 or so) report.. pm runtime status is unsupported.. (none report any other status) I can't help to feel it's related. At this point

I'm still not 100% confident that my platform/bios isn't supported or if it's a kernel configuration issue or some other HW/driver issue.

----------

